# Wandering Around West Texas....



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Spring Break:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Crazy looking lightning in that first shot. Nice catch. Is that last shot HDR.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I like all the photos. Great perspective on these. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice stuff. I like the door..


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Love the pics! Great job.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice. On the first one I would've cropped the bottom part of the hill off. To me the black ground is wasted space. Leaving a very small amount of the ground would look so much better. 
You captured good light and mood in all of these. Thanks for sharing your fun trip.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Thank you everybody. Yes Michael, the Caddy is HDR. Arlon, you probably already know, but if not, the door is to the bank vault in Marathon. It's the only part of the bank left standing...


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Great pics Brent. Thanks for sharing.


----------

